

Corey Doctorow: The Coming War on General Compuationat [Transcript] - brudgers
https://github.com/jwise/28c3-doctorow/blob/master/transcript.md

======
brudgers
Link to video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUEvRyemKSg>

